# Water Falls



## weimedog (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## weimedog (Apr 18, 2020)

More water falls, started with the previous video and ADDED a few more shots...


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 25, 2020)

One near us


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 8, 2020)

Todays ride . Esopus creek exiting the Ashokan reservoir


----------

